# Can't make up my mind



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Like I've said before, I'll be getting a 90 gallon very soon. Unfortunately, I can't seem to make up my mind, and have decided to stray away from what I originally wanted to stock it with, and have decided to go with a Tanganyika Biotope, or something close to it.

I'm interested in some Compressiceps or Calvus, some Leleupi, Brichardi, and some shell dwellers. Maybe a goby if I can find them. What are your thoughts? What out of that list would be nice to each other? What number of fish am I looking at? Is there something I didn't suggest that would fit nicely?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Let me know what you think of this stocking list:

1x Altolamprologus Compressiceps
1x Altolamprologus Calvus
1x Neolamprologus Brichardi
6x Neolamprologus Leleupi
4(2 pairs)x Neolamprologus Brevis
6(2 pairs)x Paracyprichromis Nigripinnis
3x Synodontis Multipunctatus

According to this the stocking calculater at AqAdvisor.com I would be fine. It didn't bring up any problems other than a few notes that I should pair them for less aggression. Said I was stocked to 89% and was still well over 100% filtration with the filters I have.

I'll be arranging the tank with large river stones on the sides, and kinda fading out towards the middle of the tank, with Vallisneria in the rocks and along the back. Maybe a few pieces of driftwood (possibly fake so I don't lower the PH). Shells in an open spot in the center. Sand as a substrate.

Now, what are the opinions of the humans?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Remember the mouth size rule. Compressiceps and calvus will hoover up smaller fish and even adult female lelupi may be snack-size for a full-grown calvus. That could be a good thing with regard to brichardi. For a Tanginikan, they are surprisingly prolific. They are neat to watch because the older fry guard the younger fry. But they have a reputation for taking over tanks, even big tanks. There is a huge tank of brichardi in the Shedd that was originally a mixed-cichlid tank. I say wait on the predators until they smaller fish are established and breeding and skip the brichardi altogether. If you really want them, give them a 20L or 30 of their own.

I like the idea of cyps above and shellies below on the sand. I might suggest a julie instead of the lelupi as they are more likely to stick to rock pile. Lelupi will sometime muscle in on the shellies. They don't have to use shells, but they can and do.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Alright, so does this look better?

1x Altolamprologus Compressiceps (add as juvenile once the tank is established)
1x Altolamprologus Calvus (same as above)
2x Julidochromis Dickfeldi/Ornatus (depends on which I can find, but will only be keeping 1 pair of one fish)
6(3 pairs)x Neolamprologus Brevis
9(3 pairs)x Paracyprichromis Nigripinnis
3x Synodontis Multipunctatus


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like it. But get a few more opinions. The julies will breed, but even the babies stay "belly to the rock" and they don't stray. They aren't that prolific and are kind of slow growing. Probably easiest to pick up 6 juvies or have someone bring you a pair at the Sept. club auction. There are some nice fish around here, shouldn't be too hard to find. 

ACA is in July, I you want something rare, you could probably get Ken or Andrew to bring you back just about any cichlid in the country.


----------



## DTetras2 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ya, Tanganyika Cichlids are pretty cool, but you could put much bigger fish in that tank, like and oscar cichlid, those are pretty cool, but you need a powerful filter, as they make as much waste as a turtle, but they're very cool looking and inteligent. You could also go with a Malawi Cichlid tank. I had a pretty successful malawi cichlid tank, and they're really beautiful. The tank must be rockbased and you can get probably up to about 15 Malawis in a 90 gallon, but are usually agressive towards eachother, but won't kill eachother. NO PLANTS!!! Hope I could help.


----------

